# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Προβλημα με Logitech Z-5500 5.1

## ilias26

Καλησπερα αγορασα προσφατα ενα μεταχειρισμενο home cinema της Logitech , το Z-5500 5.1 το οποιο οπτικα δεν εχει να ζηλεψει τπτ απο ενα καινουργιο παρολο που ειναι 7ετιας..Γενικως ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο τη αποδοση του και για τη χρηση που το θελω..Το μονο ελλαττωμα που εχει ειναι στην οθονη του control panel η οποια ενω λειτουργει κανονικα δεν ειναι πληρως φωτειζομενη...προφανως δεν αναβουν ολα τα led πισω απ την οθονη...
βεβαια θα πει κανεις οτι αυτο ειναι λεπτομερεια αλλα τη νυχτα για μενα   ειναι πολυ χρησιμο..επειδη το δουλευω εξ αποστασεως μεσω remote  control..
εψαξα να βρω service της logitech για προιοντα εκτος εγγυησης αλλα ματαια... εψαξα  να  βρω ηλεκτρονικους που να μπορεσουν να το επισκευασουν αλλα κανεις δε μπορουσε..
βρηκα αυτο τον οδηγο στο internet οπου καποιος αντικαθιστα μονος του τα led και λειτουργει κανονικα ο φωτισμος της οθονης..
http://jmd-projects....ckering-or.html
*Αν γνωριζει κανεις κανενα καλο και αξιοπιστο ηλεκτρονικο που να εχει πληρη επιγνωση στο θεμα για να μου το επισ**κευασει .. αρκει το κοστος να μην ειναι πολυ υψηλο..*

----------


## ninolas

Καλησπέρα!
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι φταίνε τα led? 
Μήπως στα led δεν φτάνει τάση?

----------


## ilias26

καλημερα.. ευτυχως που καποιος απαντησε.. πολυ πιθανο να συμβαινει κι αυτο που λες .. αλλα οπως και να χει θελω να το δει καποιος εμπειρος..... παντως η οθονη αναβει αλλα ειναι πολυ χαμηλος ο φωτισμος..

----------


## chipakos-original

> καλημερα.. ευτυχως που καποιος απαντησε.. πολυ πιθανο να συμβαινει κι αυτο που λες .. αλλα οπως και να χει θελω να το δει καποιος εμπειρος..... παντως η οθονη αναβει αλλα ειναι πολυ χαμηλος ο φωτισμος..


Εχεις προσωπικό μύνημα.....

----------

